# Lake Raven (Huntsville, Tx)



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## droebuck (Oct 17, 2011)

Link doesn't work for me.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

sorry, had to take a few things out.


----------



## droebuck (Oct 17, 2011)

Very cool video, brings back a lot of memories from when my buddies and I fished raven in our teens and twenties.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice, love Raven! Especially getting into the big'uns


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

THANKS guys


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Totally awesome! Fun, fun, fun to catch LMB's one after another.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

It's was a lot of fun. Never caught LMB like that before.


----------



## spannymacker (Jan 3, 2008)

Great video!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

thanks for watching


----------



## CrazyBass (May 1, 2013)

I always enjoy watching your videos.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

thanks for watching


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

I always try to make them enjoyable.


----------



## Cam1127 (Jan 4, 2013)

Is a bayboat overkill for that lake? Or would it be better than fishing the bank


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

you can only idle around but a boat is better than the bank,


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

It's a great little lake, I carry my 21 ft triton.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

It was a ton of fun. Next time I'm flipping and pitching more. I chased that frog bite all morning.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice Vidi!

Do they have a motor size max in that lake?
How big is it?


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

this is my boat. 
do you always have to troll on that lake ?


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Swampus said:


> Nice Vidi!
> 
> Do they have a motor size max in that lake?
> How big is it?


No motor size restriction, just no wake, so you can figure on about a 5 mph limit. It's just around 200 acres, max depth a little over 20'.

Got out Friday for the morning with a buddy, berger1b, and found some on the frog bite early, flippin & pitchin worms on later. Best was 5.7#


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

looks like I need to take and run my trolling motor .


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

A good battery is recommended too.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

BrianScott said:


> A good battery is recommended too.


I am ready .. I just need to get my truck back...........


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

I love that lake. Good to see it still producing good bass. Fed myself out of that lake a lot in college.


----------



## Lakeside_TXN (Mar 18, 2014)

Good to see the Bearkats representing on 2cool! Eat em up Kats!


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

good stuff


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

how is the gators in there ? do they bother you while you are on the water fishing ?


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

They'll follow you around some but not much of a nuisance. Bounce a jig off their head & they'll take off


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

I only saw a little 4' gator that day.


----------

